# Forum Skin Question



## Rhyssa (Jan 24, 2012)

(I checked back to a bit to see if this had come up before)

Is there a working white/light forum skin to use?  I tried the "Hide in Shadows" and"Child or Black" skins but either they are incomplete and/or something isn't working right in them, but neither looked like a completed skin to use.  I tend to do the bulk of my browsing while at work and a black skin isn't very work friendly.  Plus, I personally find dark skins to be tiring to read after a while.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are the only specific options available at the moment, although if you can identify any particular failngs of Child of Black (which I use most of the time) we may be able to address them. 

I don't know if it is an alternative you can consider, but there is a Firefox extension which allows you to apply custom CSS to any site which may help you.


----------



## Rhyssa (Jan 25, 2012)

Once I get home from work, I'll post a pic of what the Child of Black skin looks like for me in FF.  It's light colored, but also looks rather incomplete, IMO.  If I can get something up before that I will.

I've not used the FF extension you mentioned, although I've heard of it before.  If that's the only option for viewing here using a light theme, I guess I can go that route.  I can't be the only person who prefers light skins.

EDIT - Okay, uploaded an image of what I see.  There is some basic "structure" missing around the header and banner areas, especially if you contrast it with the Black parent theme.  It looks like someone just changed a few colors to be light and didn't actually create a full, light theme for the site.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2012)

That's how it's supposed to look. Well, except that member count should be below the logo, not above it.


----------



## Rhyssa (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, the member count is hiding behind the logo for me in all skins, not sure what's causing that problem. 

And if that's how the Child of Black skin is supposed to look, then I guess I use it or deal with black forums at work.


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2012)

I created both the white skins. They were created because I too browser from work and it needed to be less obvious that I was goofing off =) As such, there are things that are more "hidden" than pronounced in order to complete the deception. In fact, the "Hide in Shadows" takes it to extreme - most things are "washed out" until you point at them - except post main texts.

And for the record, these look best in Chrome. Both IE and FF have a few things they can't do with CSS that can be done with Chrome - though they're minimal. (In IE, the EDIT boxes look horrible though)


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 27, 2012)

Dracorat said:


> I created both the white skins.




Thanks for creating those, I like "child of black" but didn't realize they were there until I saw this thread.  I tried the other one too, but like child of black better.


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2012)

You're welcome! I created "Child of Black" for "normal" use. IE - you don't have to be super-sneaky =)


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 10, 2012)

For child of black, is it possible to have the drop-down menu at the bottom of the page use the same blue-on-white lettering as does the rest of the theme or the white-on-black lettering that the Black and Hide in Shadows themes use? Currently, it is blue on grey, and is hard to read.


----------



## Dracorat (Feb 15, 2012)

I only discovered they were coded like that after I submitted the theme. It would be possible to fix it, but not sure when I could get to it. Basically there are some additional CSS overrides that are missing from "Child of Black" but that I figured out and incorporated in to "Hide in Shadows" that would have to be appropriately back-ported to Child of Black.


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 15, 2012)

Dracorat said:


> I only discovered they were coded like that after I submitted the theme. It would be possible to fix it, but not sure when I could get to it. Basically there are some additional CSS overrides that are missing from "Child of Black" but that I figured out and incorporated in to "Hide in Shadows" that would have to be appropriately back-ported to Child of Black.




Ahh. Never mind then. More of an annoyance than anything else.


----------



## Bullgrit (Feb 17, 2012)

> Forum Skin Question



Well, for some it's a religious and/or hygienic issue. And if it's not removed at the newborn stage, I hear it's pretty painful to have it removed at an older age.

Bullgrit


----------



## Dracorat (Feb 17, 2012)

Unless you wear tights. Then look for the Rabbi.


----------

